# Potential China military base in Solomons



## Admiral Beez (Apr 20, 2022)

US officials heading to Solomons over China pact worries


The U.S. is sending two top officials to the Solomon Islands following a visit by an Australian senator over concerns that China could establish a military presence in the South Pacific island nation




abcnews.go.com





Sometimes I think the US postwar policies went against US longterm interests. First of all, pushing for the end of the British Empire, leading to anti-US regimes in much of the former British colonies, including Nigeria and now possibly the Solomons. Secondly, the US drive to modernize China and to turn it into America’s offshore factory has created an powerhouse with strong anti-US leanings, now seeking military power across the world.

If China gets a base in the Solomons their Air Force can be within easy striking distance of Australia.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 20, 2022)

I've been following this story. Not happy about it.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 20, 2022)

They don't understand the importance of logistics yet while this will be a good chance for JMSDF to extpand its patrol activities in the Pacific in a long term view.









New Zealand's PM to visit Japan | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News


New Zealand's Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern is scheduled to visit Japan from Wednesday for a summit with her Japanese counterpart, Kishida Fumio.




www3.nhk.or.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 20, 2022)

'China is very good at picking soft targets': Here's what experts say Beijing's Solomons deal is really about


The contest for power and influence between two giants is still only warming up, and none of Australia's South Pacific neighbours can avoid being swept up in it, writes Bill Birtles.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 20, 2022)

Informative and frightening.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2022)

China has had strong anti-U.S. feelings since the Communist Chinese gained control after WWII.

Taiwan likes the U.S., though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2022)

This is a slap in the face for Australia. We have provided 100's of millions of dollars to the Solomons over the years, helped improve infrastructure, health care, donate patrol boats etc. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you..
Australia’s development partnership with Solomon Islands

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 20, 2022)

From what I've read about it, the locals aren't willing to provide any basing rights to the Chinese, but much like the Belt-and-Road initiative, I imagine China is trying to rope them in economically only to turn the screws on the agreement to allowing basing later.

It's certainly aimed at the sea routes between America and the Antipodes, and I expect the Chinese will do everything they can to expand this in the next couple of decades.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2022)

China has been pretty handy at gobbling up islands and reefs in the south China Sea.
The Philippines are just a hair away from getting into a shooting war with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 20, 2022)

Chinese economy is dropping down rapidly by covid and economic sanctions these days.
If ordinary Chinese people did not know rich life like Russians, there would be no problem to control them domestically.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2022)

After China builds a base there, they will probably claim the Solomons as part of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 21, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> This is a slap in the face for Australia. We have provided 100's of millions of dollars to the Solomons over the years, helped improve infrastructure, health care, donate patrol boats etc. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you..
> Australia’s development partnership with Solomon Islands


That may be so but one of the risks highlighted already is that australia is perceived by some as just taking the Pacific Islands for granted. This is further exacerbated by the way the Govt has reacted to this entire situation, including sending essentially a nobody to the Solomons in the form of Zed Seselja. I know that he is/was Australia's Minister for International Development and the Pacific but honestly I don't think anyone had heard of him up until this point. We make a big deal but then send a second tier minister. That just plays into the Chinese game.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 21, 2022)

And not just the Solomons...









Long before China started wooing Solomon Islands, it was 'buying influence' across Asia. Here's how


While Australian and US officials express shock and disappointment over Beijing's deal with Solomon Islands, China has been making diplomatic and economic inroads across the region for years.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (Apr 21, 2022)

China is also into Africa, building infrastructure for relatively cheap prices. they are not doing this without reason.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2022)

Denniss said:


> China is also into Africa, building infrastructure for relatively cheap prices. they are not doing this without reason.


Slowly colonizing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 22, 2022)

Am I wrong in understanding the Chinese Gov't is building infrastructure but Under contract, meaning it will reap payment for work?
Then make it so expensive payment is impossible and that's when china moves in and strong arms the country or island nation.
It's plenty scary. Even as most of the product produced is from China. Car manufacturers have their printed circuit boards done there, if I am not mistaken, look at That situation. 
I do know little to discuss intelligently!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (Apr 22, 2022)

They do it for rather cheap prices to build up goodwill in those nations. They are also investing in local industry like mines etc.
In Europe and likely in other nations they are investing/taking-over companies and factories, some even high tech. Don't need to spy, just buy them and feed that gained tech back into home industry.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 22, 2022)

Back around 2000 or 2002 a fellow employee who was originally from Guatemala sponsored his son and daughter in law to the US because the furniture factory (the daughter in law's father's company) had been bought by a Chinese company with the agreement to keep the Guatemalan employees. The locals were fired and Chinese immigrants brought in to take their place. I also learned that the practice was commonplace and they were buying the coffee plantations. More recently, those of us building balsa flying models have seen the balsa forests of Equador bought by China to use for their tanker insulation. The balsa now is tagged "Made in China" if you can find any and can afford it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Apr 22, 2022)

at6 said:


> Slowly colonizing.


That's China's long game. And they're good at it. Look at Sri Lanka, China loaned them billions so the former could build a massive, yet useless port facility. Now that the loans are due, China says skip repayment if we can have a longterm lease of the port as a PLAAN naval base. China's 'naval base grab' in Sri Lanka exposed amid WW3 India row

I believe the day will come when a PLAAN CBG will sail into the Atlantic from these bases in Africa and elsewhere

How will West react when a Chinese CSG visits the Atlantic?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 22, 2022)

US ready to 'respond accordingly' if China sets up military base in Solomon Islands


The White House issues a stern warning for Solomon Islands leaders not to allow China to establish a military presence in the region, in a stoush a former diplomat has labelled the first act in "a multi-part play".




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 22, 2022)

Denniss said:


> China is also into Africa, building infrastructure for relatively cheap prices. they are not doing this without reason.



They're leveraging loans and infrastructure into control. Look at Djibouti.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 22, 2022)

Emperor Eleven definitely knows how to play the long game. Tsar Putler the First, of the Hermit Tsardom, could learn a thing or two.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Apr 22, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Emperor Eleven definitely knows how to play the long game. Tsar Putler the First, of the Hermit Tsardom, could earn a thing or two.


Thing is, the chairman of China is still a servant of the politburo. XI doesn’t need to rush China to the promised land, his job is to make the usually incremental, sometimes reasonably monumental changes to increase China’s prestige and power before he quits/dies. XI‘s motivation isn’t really about getting into the history books. Putin is a thief and a strongman thug, filled with grievance and resentment, answerable to no one, who personally wants to see Russia regain its Cold War influence before we dies. He knows that Russian men usually don’t live into their 70s, and even a claimed teetotaller as the 69 year old Putin will be lucky to make it to 75. My guess is he’s dead from seemingly natural causes, without achieving any of his 2022+ imperialist goals before the end of 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 22, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Thing is, the chairman of China is still a servant of the politburo. XI doesn’t need to rush China to the promised land, his job is to make the usually incremental, sometimes reasonably monumental changes to increase China’s prestige and power before he quits/dies. XI‘s motivation isn’t really about getting into the history books. Putin is a thief and a strongman thug, filled with grievance and resentment, answerable to no one, who personally wants to see Russia regain its Cold War influence before we dies. He knows that Russian men usually don’t live into their 70s, and even a claimed teetotaller as the 69 year old Putin will be lucky to make it to 75. My guess is he’s dead from seemingly natural causes, without achieving any of his 2022+ imperialist goals before the end of 2025.



Just to say, the moves Xi has made over the last couple of years to consolidate his power -- in particular removing term limits on his own office -- bespeak something similar to what Putin did in a more-awkward manner by trading posts with Medvedev in the Oughts while retaining puppeteering power.

The difference is that Xi isn't putting on a constitutional dog-and-pony show, but simply extending his own stay in office by his own fiat, rubber-stamped by people whose tenure in office is controlled by ... you guessed it, Xi. I believe that says something about the actual power he wields in their system, that he doesn't have to play to niceties.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## newst (Apr 25, 2022)

I won't pretend to have any expertise in Asian politics but let me share a few thoughts.

1. A base in the Solomons that would allow Chinese aircraft to strike Australia is a base in the Solomans that can be struck by Australian aircraft and missiles, both land and sea-based. That base is a much more concentrated target than the continent of Australia. Much easier to take out in a single strike as it sits, unmoveable, while the Royal Australian Navy's new, nuclear-powered submarines sneak up on it.

2. A base in the Solomans is a strategic threat to India's ability to control the Malacca straits. New Delhi won't like having Chinese interference in those waters. India also has missiles able to reach there, some of them with nuclear warheads.

3, China's success rate in establishing dominance over ports and other major facilities in impoverished Asian and African countries isn't that great. Recently a small number of countries caught up in the Chinese debt traps have experienced abrupt changes of government, usually violent, with the new leadership showing China the door. That could be potentially significant in the Solomans where the leader of one of the strongest provinces is in heated opposition to the national government. It is definitely a "watch this space" situation.

4. China is experiencing massive internal problems, a perfect storm with the failure of the zero-tolerance policy to stop covid, multiple shocks to their economy with electrical power shortages (no Australian or Indonesian coal), the collapse of the house of cards that was their housing industry, a major shipping backlog (exacerbated by their covid lock-downs), a barely used high-speed train network that is draining billions of yuan from the government coffers, and a shrinking population with fewer young people to move up and provide for their retiring population. All controlled by a government so riddled with corruption that it couldn't deal with these problems seriously even if it wanted to.

I am not all that worried about China. Xi and his wolf-warriors talk a tough game, but I don't think the infrastructure is there to back it up.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 25, 2022)

Hope you're right!


----------



## newst (Apr 25, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Hope you're right!


Hell, so do I.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Apr 26, 2022)

newst said:


> I won't pretend to have any expertise in Asian politics but let me share a few thoughts.
> 
> 2. A base in the Solomans is a strategic threat to India's ability to control the Malacca straits. New Delhi won't like having Chinese interference in those waters. India also has missiles able to reach there, some of them with nuclear warheads.


You ARE aware that the Solomons are east of New Guinea?

Some 3,500 miles east of the Malacca Straits?

Look at this... the Malacca Straits are at the left where the word Singapore appears... the Solomon Islands are the islands at the right, forming the northeast border of the Solomon Sea:

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (Apr 26, 2022)

If you keep the Solomons connected with Guadalcanal in your head you'll never forget where they are.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## newst (Apr 26, 2022)

GreenKnight121 said:


> You ARE aware that the Solomons are east of New Guinea?
> 
> Some 3,500 miles east of the Malacca Straits?
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting that the Chinese couldn't use a base in the Solomans to launch seaborn, particularly submarine, attacks on shipping in the Malacca Straights because they aren't particularly close? U.S., British, Japanese etc., fleets traveled extreme distances to engage in combat during WWII. The distance between Tokyo and Honolulu is over 3,500 miles, yet Japan sent a fleet out to attack Pearl Harbor, America retaliated with a fleet from Pearl Harbor to bomb Tokyo, and many American submarines, based in Pearl Harbor, spent time raiding Japanese shipping in their home waters. 

If China's bases in and west of Hainan are blocked by their unfriendly neighbors, torpedo and missile armed raiders can still sortie out from the Solomans and threaten shipping in the straits. Also, let's not forget their long-ranged bombers carrying cruise missiles.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 26, 2022)

China has been making in-roads into the Pacific for years, by approaching smaller Pacific nations for access to fishing rights, mainly. Tonga has to a degree gotten into bed with China in purchasing an MA-60 to go with Harbin Y-12 in service with Real Tonga, but to what degree that gives China access to is not known. The MA-60 caused a bit of a stoush with local/Pacific regulators, most of which is done through the New Zealand CAA, which emphatically stated the aircraft was not licenced to operate in New Zealand controlled airspace.

My family has ties to the Cook Islands and the Chinese have been knocking on Rarotonga's doors for years to get access to fishing, as the size of the Cooks archipelago is huge, even though the number of islands isn't; they are very far away from each other. The Chinese government funded the construction of a new police station and court house in Avarua, the main centre of Raro, but locals complain that both buildings leak when it rains, which is often! The Raro government has made it clear it doesn't want Chinese fishing boats in Cook Islands waters. They are often caught in New Zealand waters though, the RNZAF famously sinking one with an A-4K when we had such things!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2022)

newst said:


> Are you suggesting that the Chinese couldn't use a base in the Solomans to launch seaborn, particularly submarine, attacks on shipping in the Malacca Straights because they aren't particularly close? U.S., British, Japanese etc., fleets traveled extreme distances to engage in combat during WWII. The distance between Tokyo and Honolulu is over 3,500 miles, yet Japan sent a fleet out to attack Pearl Harbor, America retaliated with a fleet from Pearl Harbor to bomb Tokyo, and many American submarines, based in Pearl Harbor, spent time raiding Japanese shipping in their home waters.
> 
> If China's bases in and west of Hainan are blocked by their unfriendly neighbors, torpedo and missile armed raiders can still sortie out from the Solomans and threaten shipping in the straits. Also, let's not forget their long-ranged bombers carrying cruise missiles.


Anything is possible, however, I doubt they would be able to mount such an attack undetected. See JORN.




Jindalee Operational Radar Network - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> Anything is possible, however, I doubt they would be able to mount such an attack undetected. See JORN.
> View attachment 665934
> 
> Jindalee Operational Radar Network - Wikipedia


The Solomons are to the right, out of Longreach's coverage.

I'm sure that would have to be corrected, of course, if the Chinese manage to get a base out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 27, 2022)

Yes, but to get from the Solomons to the Malaccan Straits, as in Newst's scenario, the Chinese would have to pass through JORN's coverage. Plus if the Chinese did establish a Naval base in the Solomons, I'm pretty sure RAAF P-8's plus the RAN will be operating extensively off the Australian East Coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 29, 2022)

'We've seen this movie before': US politicians worry Solomon Islands deal could go the way of the South China Sea


Concern over Solomon Islands' security pact with China is mounting in the US Congress, with politicians on both sides expressing alarm over the deal.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 29, 2022)

Solomon Islands PM Manasseh Sogavare blasts Australia over criticism of China security deal


The Solomon Islands Prime Minister delivers a withering verbal assault on Australia, mocking the federal government's complaints about the secrecy surrounding the Pacific Island country's security pact with China.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 29, 2022)

newst said:


> 4. China is experiencing massive internal problems, a perfect storm with the failure of the zero-tolerance policy to stop covid, multiple shocks to their economy with electrical power shortages (no Australian or Indonesian coal), the collapse of the house of cards that was their housing industry, a major shipping backlog (exacerbated by their covid lock-downs), a barely used high-speed train network that is draining billions of yuan from the government coffers, and a shrinking population with fewer young people to move up and provide for their retiring population. All controlled by a government so riddled with corruption that it couldn't deal with these problems seriously even if it wanted to.



I found your entire post interesting, but am especially curious about this point. Do you have any further reading you could suggest so that I could get more insight? I'm aware of the dissatisfaction over Covid zero-tolerance, but was unaware about coal shortages and housing issues and would like to learn more.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 29, 2022)

GreenKnight121 said:


> You ARE aware that the Solomons are east of New Guinea?
> 
> Some 3,500 miles east of the Malacca Straits?
> 
> ...



Agreed, the artificial islands China has been building in the South China Sea are a much more direct threat (if still only nominal) to Indian interests. And I don't think India really controls the Malacca Straits anyway.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I found your entire post interesting, but am especially curious about this point. Do you have any further reading you could suggest so that I could get more insight? I'm aware of the dissatisfaction over Covid zero-tolerance, but was unaware about coal shortages and housing issues and would like to learn more.


For the housing market issues google Evergrande. As for coal shortages, China banned the importation of Australian coal as part of its punishments dished out against our Government. This basically led to a coal shortage which resulted in factories coming to a halt and power stations unable to produce power - in wintertime no less. There's plenty of info out there on news sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 29, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> For the housing market issues google Evergrande. As for coal shortages, China banned the importation of Australian coal as part of its punishments dished out against our Government. This basically led to a coal shortage which resulted in factories coming to a halt and power stations unable to produce power - in wintertime no less. There's plenty of info out there on news sites.



I'll google that, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 29, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I'll google that, thanks.


Careful! Too much Googling will cause pimples, blindness, and insanity.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 29, 2022)

at6 said:


> Careful! Too much Googling with cause pimples, blindness, and insanity.



Well, that explains it. Thanks!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2022)

All depends on what you're googling for

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wingnuts (May 2, 2022)

Now You know how Russia feels about having Ukraine as a member of NATO next door.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2022)

wingnuts said:


> Now You know how Russia feels about having Ukraine as a member of NATO next door.


But unlike China, NATO is not aggressive.

And Russia has always been paranoid of it's borders, going back long before NATO ever existed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## newst (May 3, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I found your entire post interesting, but am especially curious about this point. Do you have any further reading you could suggest so that I could get more insight? I'm aware of the dissatisfaction over Covid zero-tolerance, but was unaware about coal shortages and housing issues and would like to learn more.


Not further reading per se, but these two YouTube channels provide well researched daily updates on the Chinese and world economies, without political bias or click-bait hysteria; Joe Blogs and China Update.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (May 3, 2022)

wingnuts said:


> Now You know how Russia feels about having Ukraine as a member of NATO next door.


If I was China I'd be going northward, not south. Cancel the 1991 Sino-Soviet Border Agreement, copy Russia's playbook and claim that ethnic Chinese in the now disputed border areas need protection. This could include the historically Chinese regions of the Amur Oblast and Primorsky Krai. Roughly, the regions that neighbor China are home to 4.3 million Russians, where 109 million Chinese live across the border.









Russia, China and the Far East Question


Are there any Chinese 49ers around?



thediplomat.com





If taking Taiwan is beginning to look like an impossibility, President Xi could see the absolute paper tiger that is Russia, orchestrate the justification and then seize some of the border territory. What's Russia or the USA going to say or do? Moscow is not going to launch nukes against a nuclear armed China, and the USA will likely call up Beijing to make a new friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 3, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> If I was China I'd be going northward, not south.


While I doubt it would happen, it would be somewhat amusing to see what would result.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 4, 2022)

Solomon Islands Prime Minister ups ante with criticism of Australia while praising China during tirade in parliament


The Prime Minister of Solomon Islands launches a tirade in parliament, suggesting Australia and its allies are deliberately trying to undermine his government, criticising the Western response to Russia's invasion and praising China's treatment of Christians.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## SaparotRob (May 4, 2022)

GTX said:


> Solomon Islands Prime Minister ups ante with criticism of Australia while praising China during tirade in parliament
> 
> 
> The Prime Minister of Solomon Islands launches a tirade in parliament, suggesting Australia and its allies are deliberately trying to undermine his government, criticising the Western response to Russia's invasion and praising China's treatment of Christians.
> ...


It's almost like comedy relief. Sogavare wants to be a Lukashenko too?


----------



## Denniss (May 4, 2022)

"Give idiots power and they'll crash the world or at least their country".
Unbelievable this guy

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 4, 2022)

Yup. Sogavare has been bought out...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 4, 2022)

Praising China was what Oceanea PMs did for a decade too if I remember correctly.
Sogavare will be criticized by his people in the near future.
Japanese people still pay resptects to China's ancient culture as one of their old neighbors but never their "business" style.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 5, 2022)

In 2014, Japan failed sales promotion of the Soryu class submarine to Australia.
Japanese media analysed it like this -

"China is by far the number one export partner for Australia, with 57% having a "good impression" and 33% having a "bad impression" of China in polls. It would be a nuisance to be misunderstood to adopt a Japanese submarine and join the anti-China alliance, so it is possible that they dared to partner with France."

Source: 日本の中国嫌いが徒に？潜水艦売り込み失敗の真相
Original text in Japanese

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (May 5, 2022)

newst said:


> 1. A base in the Solomons that would allow Chinese aircraft to strike Australia is a base in the Solomans that can be struck by Australian aircraft and missiles, both land and sea-based. That base is a much more concentrated target than the continent of Australia. Much easier to take out in a single strike as it sits, unmoveable, while the Royal Australian Navy's new, nuclear-powered submarines sneak up on it.



When? In 2060?

The switch to buying nuclear subs happened last year. An evaluation process, expected to last 18 months, was announced at that time, but whether that has started I do not know.

As of now there is no definite purchase plan or ETA for the subs, except for a rubbery estimate that the first one should be available by 2040.




newst said:


> 3, China's success rate in establishing dominance over ports and other major facilities in impoverished Asian and African countries isn't that great. Recently a small number of countries caught up in the Chinese debt traps have experienced abrupt changes of government, usually violent, with the new leadership showing China the door. That could be potentially significant in the Solomans where the leader of one of the strongest provinces is in heated opposition to the national government. It is definitely a "watch this space" situation.



China has a port in Darwin.

Most Australian governments seem to view public assets as things to be sold. The NT government sold the Darwin port to a Chinese company on a 99 year lease a few years ago. The federal government, the same as the one today, said OK and waved the sale through.

Now we are in an election campaign the federal government is trying to sell a plan to build a second port in Darwin, for exporting raw materials, mainly to China, through a port that is not owned by Chinese interests.

Chinese interests also have shares in privatised electricity and gas networks in Australia.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (May 5, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> In 2014, Japan failed sales promotion of the Soryu class submarine to Australia.
> Japanese media analysed it like this -
> 
> "China is by far the number one export partner for Australia, with 57% having a "good impression" and 33% having a "bad impression" of China in polls. It would be a nuisance to be misunderstood to adopt a Japanese submarine and join the anti-China alliance, so it is possible that they dared to partner with France."
> ...



Then PM Abbott went to Japan and then came back with a deal to build new subs in Japan. Without any tendering or evaluation process.

When the evaluation process took place, electoral issues rose in importance, and a requirement was added for a certain percentage of the subs to be built in Australia. It is likely that the percentage to be built in Australia was what swayed the decision in favour of the French (I don't think the Japanese were too keen on the idea).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 5, 2022)

wuzak said:


> Then PM Abbott went to Japan and then came back with a deal to build new subs in Japan. Without any tendering or evaluation process.
> 
> When the evaluation process took place, electoral issues rose in importance, and a requirement was added for a certain percentage of the subs to be built in Australia. It is likely that the percentage to be built in Australia was what swayed the decision in favour of the French (I don't think the Japanese were too keen on the idea).


Thanks for your kind comment wuzak.
A viewpoint for the importance of strategic partnership in the Pacific looked being forgotten in the selection to me at that time. I do not know Mr. Abbott's reputation or popularity there but he looked understanding it well though resigned as PM soon.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (May 5, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks for your kind comment wuzak.
> A viewpoint for the importance of strategic partnership in the Pacific looked being forgotten in the selection to me at that time. I do not know Mr. Abbott's reputation or popularity there but he looked understanding it well though resigned as PM soon.



He didn't resign, he was challenged and beaten for the leadership of the party, and thus the prime ministership.

He lost his seat in parliament in the 2019 election.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Macandy (May 5, 2022)

China will not be allowed to build a military presence in the Solomons for exactly the same reasons the US committed everything in 1942 to removing a Japanese airfield and base

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 5, 2022)

Macandy said:


> China will not be allowed to build a military presence in the Solomons for exactly the same reasons the US committed everything in 1942 to removing a Japanese airfield and base



While I agree in essence, I wonder what it will take to stop it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Macandy (May 7, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> While I agree in essence, I wonder what it will take to stop it.




The Alphabet people will arrange a coup


----------



## MiTasol (May 8, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> This is a slap in the face for Australia. We have provided 100's of millions of dollars to the Solomons over the years, helped improve infrastructure, health care, donate patrol boats etc. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you..
> Australia’s development partnership with Solomon Islands



As an Australian I have to ask you this question.

BACKGROUND - This current Australian government approved the 99 year lease of the Darwin port to the Chinese government under terms that mean that we will never own that port again because at the end of the lease we must repay to China every dollar spent on improvements.

Darwin would be the first port of call if China invaded Australia. Dump a dozen very large container ships of troops and equipment there and we are stuffed to put it politely.

Last year the same Aus government leased an island off the WA coast virtually next door to one of our major Navy bases.

SO QUESTION - If it is perfectly acceptable to lease Darwin and other Australian assets to the Chinese government and sell farms and companies to Chinese government entities, why is it not acceptable for other countries to make similar agreements with China. 

EDIT added farms and factories etc

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 8, 2022)

GTX said:


> That may be so but one of the risks highlighted already is that a*ustralia is perceived by some as just taking the Pacific Islands for granted. * This is further exacerbated by the way the Govt has reacted to this entire situation, including sending essentially a nobody to the Solomons in the form of Zed Seselja. I know that he is/was Australia's Minister for International Development and the Pacific but honestly I don't think anyone had heard of him up until this point. We make a big deal but then send a second tier minister. That just plays into the Chinese game.



And the US has not had an Embassy or Consulate in the Solomon's for eons, even though Obama started the process while in office. No high level US official has visited Honiara for many years.

How can you influence a government when you do not even have a diplomatic presence there? How can you know what they are thinking and doing?

The Australian Ambassador has been in Aus for medical reasons for many months and we did not replace him. She'll be right mate, eh. He won't be back there for more months.

The US and Aus governments both only need to look in the mirror to see who is responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (May 8, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> As an Australian I have to ask you this question.
> 
> BACKGROUND - This current Australian government approved the 99 year lease of the Darwin port to the Chinese government under terms that mean that we will never own that port again because at the end of the lease we must repay to China every dollar spent on improvements.
> 
> ...



If I remember the timeline correctly, the sale of the port to the Chinese was a year or so after Obama had made the decision to base some US Marines in Darwin.

And it was around the same time that the Minister for Trade at the time concluded a Free Trade Agreement with China. That minister left politics shortly after the FTA and was hired as a part time consultant for the firm that bought the port. 

Regarding foreign aid to the Solomons, that, I believe, had been reducing for several years. And much of it was what is known as "boomerang aid". The conditions of the aid meant that a large percentage of the money came back to Australia through contracts to Australian companies.


----------



## WARSPITER (May 8, 2022)

The Northern Territory government leased the Port of Darwin to Chinese interests, not the current or any other Federal government.
Any port is state run and the states have the right to do whatever they want to with them unless there is a security or defence concern raised.

The Department of Defence and ASIO raised no concerns over the lease so it went ahead.

Cockatoo island has been leased for 12 years to Hong Kong based company for mining. There is no navy base next door.
There is a ground forces training site which is sometimes used for up to three weeks of the year.

The current federal government has passed legislation which now allows the federal treasurer to veto leases in certain circumstances
but those made between Australian States and territories and private companies are not covered.

The federal government also now has the power to cancel any lease or arrangement should it be contrary to Australian security interests.

China is trying to get in to countries all over the place but their economy is starting to falter badly which means they, like the former USSR, 
will most likely not be able to keep doing what they are at the moment.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 8, 2022)

wuzak said:


> If I remember the timeline correctly, the sale of the port to the Chinese was a year or so after Obama had made the decision to base some US Marines in Darwin



I think you are right on the timeline.



wuzak said:


> And it was around the same time that the Minister for Trade at the time concluded a Free Trade Agreement with China. That minister left politics shortly after the FTA and was hired as a part time consultant for the firm that bought the port.



According to Vote Compass 90% of Australians consider Aus has a corruption problem. Over 70% say it is serious or fairly serious. One party is totally against any anti corruption commission that can investigate politicians and political parties. The other major party helped totally eviscerate the South Australian ICAC so they are little better. So we have a choice between scum and scum



wuzak said:


> Regarding foreign aid to the Solomons, that, I believe, had been reducing for several years. And *much of it was what is known as "boomerang aid"*. The conditions of the aid meant that a large percentage of the money came back to Australia through contracts to Australian companies.



Would you rather the steel and cement and other raw materials were bought in Aus or China?

Would you prefer that the expert labour and managers were Australian or Chinese?

Etc?

I despise the term Boomerang Aid as I have seen too many utter bullshit "aid" programs in PNG. The World Bank gave millions for a specific road. It all went into corrupt politicians and their mates pockets and not one metre of new road was constructed. At least with most AusAid there is a useful outcome *for the citizens *as apposed to the politicians. The most expensive, but not the best by any means, road builder is owned by a former prime minister. Do you want your aid money going to him and his cronies or to Australian suppliers and experts who use and train local labour for all the unskilled and semi skilled work - and promote good workers and train them for better positions, including in Australia. 

Some AusAid projects are bull but most are not. Unfortunately many good AusAid programs run for a couple of years and then, just when they are producing results, shut down.

I have also seen Chinese projects where the vast majority of the labour is Chinese, many who appear to be semi-educated peasants. The few nationals employed are treated like absolute shit and not even supplied basic hygiene and toilet facilities. One of our crew had to fly the management of one Chinese operation to a "negotiation" with locals. They flew in tables and chairs and magnificent food for the Chinese. They fed the nationals single serve cans of fish and a ships biscuit each, had to sit on the ground, and then harangued the shit out of them.

Do I despise Chinese? No. I have some good friends who are Chinese, some of them are fifth generation PNG citizens and others are first generation self employed. Like them I dislike and do not trust the majority of the "new Chinese". They are arrogant, ignorant *****. As always there are exceptions but I have found very few.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 8, 2022)

WARSPITER said:


> *The Northern Territory government leased the Port of Darwin to Chinese interests, not the current or any other Federal government.*



Australia has a Foreign Investment Review Board who also approved it because the then Minister of Defense in the current *Federal* government allowed it to to go ahead without a single objection. They did have overriding power under the old legislation, and the new legislation is just a new paint job on the same pig.

One word from Defense and the deal would have been rejected. The minister either refused or failed to take any action

QED - the *Federal *government gave the deal their approval.

For those outside Australia - we have an Office of Legal Drafting and Office of Legal Council in Canberra who write all the legislation. There is one Aviation regulation that was rewritten over a dozen times in five years because every time they took someone to court the judge threw it out because the law was so badly written. My father in law was a senior magistrate and when I asked him to interpret the definition of an approved person into English he replied - a cat is something that looks like a cat, moves like a cat, makes noises like a cat and sleeps like a cat.

Their first edition regulation covering unapproved parts included _a used part shall have affixed a label stating that it is new._

They repainted that pig several times as well.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (May 8, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Australia has a Foreign Investment Review Board who also approved it because the then Minister of Defense in the current *Federal* government allowed it to to go ahead without a single objection.
> 
> One word from Defense and the deal would have been rejected. The minister either refused or failed to take any action
> 
> QED - the *Federal *government gave the deal their approval.


The Department of Defence were asked for their assessment and passed the deal. 
The FIRB allowed it to go ahead as it covered their guidelines. 

The nOrthern Territory government put the deal through, not the Federal government.


----------



## MiTasol (May 9, 2022)

RMIT fact check on the Federal governments claim they did not have the power to stop the Darwin deal









Did Scott Morrison have 'no authority' to approve or reject the lease of the Port of Darwin?


Prime Minister Scott Morrison says the government had "no authority" to approve or reject the lease of the Port of Darwin to a Chinese company in 2015. Is that correct? RMIT ABC Fact Check investigates.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (May 9, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> RMIT fact check on the Federal governments claim they did not have the power to stop the Darwin deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a good thing for the ABC if they had checked their facts. Scott Morrison wasn't prime minister until 2018 so who are they
fact checking anyway ?


----------



## MiTasol (May 9, 2022)

Warspiter

Please identify any paragraph in that article where it says that Morrison was PM in 2015.

Also read the photo heading that says _Then US president Barack Obama expressed concern about the deal to *then prime minister Malcolm Turnbull* at the time._

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 9, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> SO QUESTION - If it is perfectly acceptable to lease Darwin and other Australian assets to the Chinese government and sell farms and companies to Chinese government entities, why is it not acceptable for other countries to make similar agreements with China.
> 
> EDIT added farms and factories etc


Nothing wrong with foreign investment - it helps turn the wheels of the economy. I think the issue comes down to trust. Can we really take China's word at face value that they won't militarise the Solomons? Take a look at what they have done in the South China Sea, not only illegally claiming land that is not theirs (Hague's Court of Arbitration ruling against them) they have militarized islands and are depleting the area of fish. This impacts several countries that all have legitimate claims in the area. This mistrust is not confined to Australia. Remember the riots in the Solomons were triggered by Solgraves pivot to China - clearly, a portion of the population is not happy. Would we even be having this conversation if the deal was done with someone like Canada or New Zealand?
And why does the Solomons even need a security pact with China? Who do they need protection from? The South Pacific is a relatively peaceful area, the only country with any real military might is Australia - and I don't see us invading islands anytime soon. To me, it reeks of a corrupt autocrat in the making who wants backing and protection from the big boys. A man willing to sell out his countrymen for wealth and power. 
And no, I don't think it's acceptable for the Chinese to lease or own strategic assets in Australia. Attitudes have hardened since the Darwin deal, however, I still think there is a lot of corruption at play in the upper levels of both major political parties here. I for one would love to know how many politicians have received "donations" from Chinese investors to approve leases and sales of Australian assets.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 9, 2022)

As such a sense of crisis exists, Australia looks far harder to control for the Chinese than Africa.
They have to reconsider...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 10, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> Nothing wrong with foreign investment - it helps turn the wheels of the economy. I think the issue comes down to trust. Can we really take China's word at face value that they won't militarise the Solomons? Take a look at what they have done in the South China Sea, not only illegally claiming land that is not theirs (Hague's Court of Arbitration ruling against them) they have militarized islands and are depleting the area of fish. This impacts several countries that all have legitimate claims in the area. This mistrust is not confined to Australia. Remember the riots in the Solomons were triggered by Solgraves pivot to China - clearly, a portion of the population is not happy. Would we even be having this conversation if the deal was done with someone like Canada or New Zealand?
> And why does the Solomons even need a security pact with China? Who do they need protection from? The South Pacific is a relatively peaceful area, the only country with any real military might is Australia - and I don't see us invading islands anytime soon. To me, it reeks of a corrupt autocrat in the making who wants backing and protection from the big boys. A man willing to sell out his countrymen for wealth and power.
> And no, I don't think it's acceptable for the Chinese to lease or own strategic assets in Australia. Attitudes have hardened since the Darwin deal, however, I still think there is a lot of corruption at play in the upper levels of both major political parties here. I for one would love to know how many politicians have received "donations" from Chinese investors to approve leases and sales of Australian assets.



I am not knocking foreign investment per se but that is a large part of the current governments bleating about the Solomons.

What I do object to is most Chinese investment. A very high percentage of that is approved by the FIRB with specific conditions that in many recorded cases are completely and totally ignored by the Chinese once the deal is approved. It may be that only a minute percentage of Chinese investors ignore their contracted conditions of purchase but unfortunately the FIRB does not publish such data.

What the available data does show is that in multiple cases purchases of farms, water, companies and other assets result in the conditions of purchase being totally ignored.

Given that history, I severely doubt that China has any intention of keeping any promises to any one.

Or, to put it more simply - China honours contracts with Australians in the same manner that they honoured the contract of Hong Kong's special status with the British.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 10, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Or, to put it more simply - China honours contracts with Australians in the same manner that they honoured the contract of Hong Kong's special status with the British.



Speaking as an American with no dog in this kerfuffle, I wouldn't trust the PRC as far as I could throw the entire nation -- against the wind.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 10, 2022)

With one hand tied behind your back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 11, 2022)

Chasing battle on a disputed island between Japan and China.
This is almost daily event to maintain the sense of crisis.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 11, 2022)

What are the signs on the Chinese vessels communicating?


----------



## Shinpachi (May 11, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> What are the signs on the Chinese vessels communicating?



你船侵入我国领海。要求你船立即离开。
Your ship enters our territorial waters. We request your ship to leave immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2022)

I recall recently that Japan has changed it's military stance from a defense force to a more powerful position due to China, too.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 11, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I recall recently that Japan has changed it's military stance from a defense force to a more powerful position due to China, too.



There are definitely changes in the wind in Japan, due to not only China but DPRK as well. The Far East is a pretty challenging corner of the world for them.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 11, 2022)

At least, rising military tention with neighbors is a very good chance for the Japanese nationalists to upgrade and expand military power with little hesitation but neighbors are not necessarily aware of this happy reality for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 11, 2022)

How long before Beijing claims that Japan is a rogue province of Red China?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2022)

at6 said:


> How long before Beijing claims that Japan is a rogue province of Red China?


Beijing can claim all they want - what they do NOT want to do, is provoke Japan.
While Japan has been reserved in the past seven plus decades, the Chinese will find out, without question, why they got their ass kicked decades ago, because Japan is not to be messed with.

Japan's military is currently ranked 5th worldwide and China needs to take note of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (May 12, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Beijing can claim all they want - what they do NOT want to do, is provoke Japan.
> While Japan has been reserved in the past seven plus decades, the Chinese will find out, without question, why they got their ass kicked decades ago, because Japan is not to be messed with.
> 
> Japan's military is currently ranked 5th worldwide and China needs to take note of that.


A nail on the head moment right there.

China claims to have the largest navy in the world but only when you add in coastal and river patrol vessels.

As far as a projection force goes it is out everythinged by the US for a start. Add the Japanese navy to this and look at the capabilities of vessels and you
get a poor scenario for the Chinese navy.

Japan starts work on their next generation of naval vessels as soon as the current one goes off the slip. Japan has started work on amphibious vessels
to ensure that any outer islands can be reached if necessary which is a response to aggressive flyovers by certain other parties.

There is a line in the sand being drawn and a couple of nations don't seem to see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 12, 2022)

The current federal government claim that they knew nothing and could do nothing about the lease of Darwin Port to the Chinese and did not support it.

To quote from Scott Morrison 'encouraged' Darwin Port lease with nearly $20 million incentive payment, Labor says

_Labor has used the documents to accuse the Prime Minister, who was treasurer at the time, of offering a financial "sweetener" to get the controversial deal done._

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 12, 2022)

at6 said:


> How long before Beijing claims that Japan is a rogue province of Red China?


It is possible anytime as the cultural revolution generation like Xi lost chances to learn history a lot.
Japanese originally belong to the northern racial family of Mongolian, Manchurian and Korean who were opposed to the Hans who now control the land of China. Historically, as China is also the motherland for the Japanese, Xi may say Japan is a part of China but vice versa.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 12, 2022)

Does it seem to anyone else that the end of WW II (after a brief timeout) is finishing up now?


----------



## WARSPITER (May 12, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> The current federal government claim that they knew nothing and could do nothing about the lease of Darwin Port to the Chinese and did not support it.
> 
> To quote from Scott Morrison 'encouraged' Darwin Port lease with nearly $20 million incentive payment, Labor says
> 
> _Labor has used the documents to accuse the Prime Minister, who was treasurer at the time, of offering a financial "sweetener" to get the controversial deal done._


The current Federal government has never claimed they knew nothing about the Darwin Port lease.

Since there is an election campaign on in Australia stories of accusations are just politics rather than fact.

There was no incentive payment given. The money received by the NT government was from the standard recycling assets system.

There was no 'sweetener' and no reason for one either.

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Does it seem to anyone else that the end of WW II (after a brief timeout) is finishing up now?


Asia was at war before WWII and it really never ended even after Japan's surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (May 16, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Asia was at war before WWII and it really never ended even after Japan's surrender.


Asia’s different people never stopped hating one another.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 17, 2022)

Asians did after Westerners under the name of democracy or communism for freedom and equality. 
That was a radical power game in nature which was banned in Buddhism. I told this to a Burmese recently but he could not understand anymore. Too late to be back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (May 17, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Asians did after Westerners under the name of democracy or communism for freedom and equality.


I do not understand this at all. Asians did what?


----------



## Shinpachi (May 17, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> I do not understand this at all. Asians did what?


Good or bad, Asians imitated what Westerners did in Asia.
The Xinhai Revolution of China in 1911 was motivated by the western democracy.
Japanese colonialism was inspired by the western one in Asia.
Mao's revolution cannot be talked without Karl Marx's ideology.
The recent radical democracy movements in HK and Myanmar did not happen without the western influence.
Even the 99-year lease of Darwin Port is exactly what the UK did in HK, which looks a sort of China's revenge in the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 17, 2022)

I don't know where is this 'solomon island', unfortunately. But I don't think it is more important than China's new territory, the Persian Gulf.

Have in mind that Iran's regime, officially supports almost all Islamic terrorist groups, all around the globe.









Iran–China 25-year Cooperation Program - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2022)

The Solomon Islands are east of New Guinea and North east of Australia.

During WWII, the Solomon Islands saw considerable battles fought between the Allies and Japan, especially at Guadacanal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 17, 2022)

The Solomon Islands campaign was where the P-39 demonstrated its complete domination of aerial combat.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 17, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> The Solomon Islands campaign was where the P-39 demonstrated its complete domination of aerial combat.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 30, 2022)

Pacific nations walk away from region-wide trade and security deal with China


Pacific Island countries agree not to sign a region-wide trade and security deal with China as Foreign Minister Penny Wong pledges to build a "stronger Pacific family" through security and defence by bringing "new energy" to the region.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 1, 2022)

Yomiuri News on June 1.

On June 13, the Japanese government will dispatch a fleet of JMSDF escort ships DDH Izumo, DD Takanami, DD Kirisame and a submarine with a P-1 patrol plane to the Indo-Pacific region including Solomon Islands. The fleet plans to visit 12 countries by October 28. Purpose is to restrain China which aims to expand its influence in this region recently...

Original news in Japanese:








海自護衛艦「いずも」ソロモン諸島など派遣へ…１２か国・地域に寄港、中国けん制狙う


【読売新聞】　政府は１３日から、海上自衛隊の護衛艦「いずも」などをインド太平洋地域に派遣する。ソロモン諸島など太平洋の 島嶼 （ とうしょ ） 国のほか、米国やインド、豪州など計１２か国・地域に寄港する予定だ。この地域で影響力拡大を




www.yomiuri.co.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 6, 2022)

Considering the nations involved, I figured this would be the best thread for reposting this article:

_
Australia's Defense Department announced on Sunday that one of its surveillance aircraft had been "dangerously" intercepted by a Chinese fighter jet over the South China Sea in late May, criticizing the incident as needlessly provocative and dangerous to the pilots.

The Australian aircraft, identified as a Boeing P-8 Poseidon, was intercepted on May 26 by a Chinese Shenyang J-16, during what authorities described as a "routine maritime surveillance activity" in international airspace. During the interception, the Chinese aircraft reportedly flew close in front of the Australian plane and released a bundle of chaff, or small reflective pieces of aluminum designed to obstruct radar and confuse missiles, which was subsequently ingested into the plane's engines.

"The intercept resulted in a dangerous maneuver which posed a safety threat to the P-8 aircraft and its crew," the Australian statement read. "The Australian Government has raised its concerns about the incident with the Chinese Government," the statement added.

"[The Department of] Defense has for decades undertaken maritime surveillance activities in the region and does so in accordance with international law, exercising the right to freedom of navigation and overflight in international waters and airspace," it continued.

Australian prime minister Anthony Albanese, who took office three days before the incident took place, told reporters on Sunday that Australian officials had raised concerns with their Chinese counterparts "through appropriate channels." China's embassy in Canberra, Australia's capital, did not comment on the incident.[/i









Crisis in the Skies: Chinese Jet Buzzes Australian Plane Over South China Sea


Australian prime minister Anthony Albanese told reporters that Australian officials had raised concerns with their Chinese counterparts “through appropriate channels.”




nationalinterest.org




_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jun 7, 2022)

Britain‘s abandonment of East of Suez was such a dumb move. France, facing equally troubling economic times kept its Pacific bases, and so should have Britain. Britain should have kept the Solomons, or at least kept a small base. Offer them British citizenship, same as today’s Falklanders, and as France has done across its overseas territory. Same with Singapore, the locals asked Britain to stay, not as colonial overseers, but to keep the naval base.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 8, 2022)

China-Solomon Islands security deal could lead to a 'difficult' situation for Australian troops in Honiara


Solomon Islands and China signed a wide-ranging security deal in April that opens the way for Beijing to send police and military forces to the Pacific nation, but there are questions over how the agreement will operate.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 22, 2022)

'Yikes': Emails reveal US department's response to China-Solomon Islands security pact


Internal emails reveal United States officials described the signing of a security pact between China and Solomon Islands as "very troubling".




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 8, 2022)

US, Australia will 'watch very carefully' as China-Solomons pact takes shape, senior Biden official says


United States Deputy Secretary of State Wendy Sherman has reassured the Pacific region the Biden administration is watching closely as the security pact between China and the Solomon Islands takes shape, warning a military base on the islands would "create security concerns for all".




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2022)

now ain't That the Truuuuuuthhhhhh!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm curious as to how Honiara's security will be enhanced by the PLA. I wasn't aware Tonga was threatening Honiara.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2022)

"A member of JMSDF was attacked attending a memorial service in Solomon Islands
(Jiji August 08, 2022)

A member of the JMSDF escort ship "Kirisame" that visits Solomon Islands has been attacked. Four members participated in the memorial ceremony held near the capital Honiara. According to New Zealand media and other sources, the member was stabbed in the neck with scissors but suffered minor injuries. The man who stabbed lived nearby and was mentally unstable. The man was arrested at the scene and handed over to police."

Looks too late to be a legacy of ww2.
Source: 海上自衛隊員１人襲われる　慰霊式に出席中―ソロモン諸島：時事ドットコム

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 9, 2022)

Solomon Islands denies control over national broadcaster, but seeks to replace board


The Solomon Islands government says it's considering replacing the board of the country's national broadcaster, but denies taking control of editorial policy, amid concerns the government-funded media outlet is losing its independence.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 9, 2022)

Solomon Islands government seeks to delay election, prompting calls for Australia to help cover the costs


Prime Minister Manasseh Sogavare's government wants to extend parliament until after Solomon Islands hosts the Pacific Games in November 2023, despite a vote being due in May.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (Aug 9, 2022)

Getting the media in line with the government is the first step into dictatorship

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 2, 2022)

Hmmm...









Solomon Islands PM drops 'bombshell', fast-tracking bill to delay elections


Manasseh Sogavare says the constitutional amendment will be debated in parliament next week, allowing him to dodge a parliamentary committee hearing where opposition MPs and civil society groups could weigh in on the bill.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## GTX (Sep 2, 2022)

Navy ships temporarily banned from Solomon Islands ports


The Solomon Islands government puts a moratorium on all navy vessels entering its ports, saying it needs to review approval requirements and procedures.




www.abc.net.au













US Coast Guard vessel patrolling for illegal fishing unable to refuel in Solomon Islands


A US Coast Guard official says one of its boats was unable to obtain entry to refuel in Honiara while on patrol.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 3, 2022)

I wonder why the US coast guard vessels are outside the US.
USN suffers from vessel shortage?


----------



## WARSPITER (Sep 3, 2022)

US coast guard ships are used for illegal fishing patrols along with Australian, New Zealand and British ships.

They use Coast Guard ships from the US as it can arouse sensitivities if US naval vessels are used.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 3, 2022)

Is to being American Imperialism. Yankee Capitalist Running Dog Tools Of Wall Street are expanding their Imperialist nation by now claiming coast of Filthy Capitalist Aggressor Australia with Yankee Coastal Guardians.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Sep 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Is to being American Imperialism. Yankee Capitalist Running Dog Tools Of Wall Street are expanding their Imperialist nation by now claiming coast of Filthy Capitalist Aggressor Australia with Yankee Coastal Guardians.


Whatever you are on, I want a kilo of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

WARSPITER said:


> Whatever you are on, I want a kilo of it.


He is starting the 60 ies all over again. Now... to find some bands that can write a song and a god that plays gitar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> He is starting the 60 ies all over again. Now... to find some bands that can write a song and a god that plays gitar.


Hey Thump, we need you!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 3, 2022)

WARSPITER said:


> Whatever you are on, I want a kilo of it.


I'll make a call.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Hey Thump, we need you!


Ask him if his favorite chord is gsus.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 3, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I wonder why the US coast guard vessels are outside the US.
> USN suffers from vessel shortage?


Saw plenty of them in the Persian Gulf back in '03 when I was there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Is to being American Imperialism. Yankee Capitalist Running Dog Tools Of Wall Street are expanding their Imperialist nation by now claiming coast of Filthy Capitalist Aggressor Australia with Yankee Coastal Guardians.


I think I saw him sitting on a blanket on a sidewalk corner, beads in his hair, near UC Berkeley's Sather Gate, 1964.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 3, 2022)

WARSPITER said:


> Whatever you are on, I want a kilo of it.



Pretty clear that's already gone up in smoke.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Hey Thump, we need you!





Snautzer01 said:


> He is starting the 60 ies all over again. Now... to find some bands that can write a song and a god that plays gitar.



Forgive me being a butthead but I always preferred Clapton's playing _before_ he sobered up.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ask him if his favorite chord is gsus.



F#7add4. Longtime Rush fan, it's the first opening chord here.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 3, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> F#7add4. Longtime Rush fan, it's the first opening chord here.



I bow down to your musical appreciation. I do have to say though, I've never been a big fan of Rush - Geddy's voice is like nails down a blackboard to me... Each to their own I guess, but I can certainly appreciate their musical genius, Neil Peart = GOAT (along with Bonzo, Copeland, Carey and in my humble opinion Nicko McBrain who is _vastly_ underrated)...


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 3, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> I do have to say though, I've never been a big fan of Rush - Geddy's voice is like nails down a blackboard to me...



Totally get it, it's bad for me as well. I always loved the thoughtfulness of the lyrics, and the badass musicianship from all the members. RIP, Professor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> F#7add4. Longtime Rush fan, it's the first opening chord here.


Sounds nice and suspensful. Electric and acoustic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 5, 2022)

Solomon Islands says Australia, New Zealand exempt from navy ship moratorium


Solomon Islands Prime Minister Manasseh Sogavare says because Australia and New Zealand are part of the Solomon Islands International Assistance Force they do not have to adhere to the nation's ban on foreign vessels.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Solomon Islands says Australia's offer to fund election is an 'an assault on our parliamentary democracy'


The Solomon Islands government slams an Australian offer to fund national elections next year, calling it an "assault" on its democracy and an attempt at foreign interference.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Sep 6, 2022)

There's a tang of "President for life" amongst all this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 6, 2022)

WARSPITER said:


> There's a tang of "President for life" amongst all this.



Agreed, there's more than a whiff of autocracy in the Solomons governance in the last few months' news.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 6, 2022)

Give a guy a million Yuan and he thinks he's special.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2022)

I'd feel pretty special with a million Yuan.

Of course, that's about 143K, but I could do stuff with that. Most certainly.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 6, 2022)

GTX said:


> Solomon Islands says Australia's offer to fund election is an 'an assault on our parliamentary democracy'
> 
> 
> The Solomon Islands government slams an Australian offer to fund national elections next year, calling it an "assault" on its democracy and an attempt at foreign interference.
> ...


Well No Shitzky.....................
Aussie Govt is loaded with Morons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 6, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I'd feel pretty special with a million Yuan.
> 
> Of course, that's about 143K, but I could do stuff with that. Most certainly.


It probably goes a lot farther in Honiara.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> It probably goes a lot farther in Honiara.


Or Borduria...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 8, 2022)

Solomon Islands parliament votes to delay national poll after PM mocks Australia's election funding offer


The parliament backs a push by Prime Minister Manasseh Sogavare to delay the national election to 2024, after the Pacific Games.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 8, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Well No Shitzky.....................
> Aussie Govt is loaded with Morons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Less so than the last one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 22, 2022)

_NEW YORK, Sept 22 (Reuters) - U.S. President Joe Biden and his Philippine counterpart, Ferdinand Marcos, underscored their support for freedom of navigation and overflight in the South China Sea on Thursday, in response to China's efforts to exert its influence there.

[...]

"The leaders discussed the situation in the South China Sea and underscored their support for freedom of navigation and overflight and the peaceful resolution of disputes," the White House said in a statement after the talks.

Biden said as the two men began their talks that he wanted to talk about the South China Sea, COVID-19 and renewable energy. He thanked Marcos for opposing Russia's war in Ukraine.

[...]

The Philippines is a key ally in of the United States and vital strategically in case of any U.S. need to defend Taiwan militarily from Chinese attack, given its geographical position.

The United States is keen to arrange greater access to bases in the Philippines given the need to prepare for that contingency.

"The leaders reflected on the importance of the U.S.-Philippines alliance. President Biden reaffirmed the United States' ironclad commitment to the defense of the Philippines," the White House said.

Manila's ambassador to the United States, a relative of Marcos, told Japan's Nikkei newspaper this month the Philippines would let U.S. forces use the Southeast Asian nation's military bases in the event of a Taiwan conflict only "if it is important for us, for our own security."_









Biden, Philippines' Marcos discuss tensions in South China Sea


U.S. President Joe Biden and his Philippine counterpart, Ferdinand Marcos, underscored their support for freedom of navigation and overflight in the South China Sea on Thursday, in response to China's efforts to exert its influence there.




www.reuters.com





The question remains, then, whether the Philippines are committed to the regional defense of the South China Sea, which is indeed a vital interest concerning Taiwanese security.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 27, 2022)

Solomon Islands refusing to sign 11-point declaration at historic Pacific-US meeting


Solomon Islands signals it won't sign on to an 11-point declaration negotiated by the United States and Pacific Island nations this week, dealing a blow to the White House ahead of a high-profile presidential summit with Pacific leaders in Washington.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 27, 2022)

Disssss-pickable!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 4, 2022)

How the Chinese Communist Party is spreading lies in Solomon Islands | The Strategist


The Chinese Communist Party is attempting to influence public discourse in Solomon Islands through coordinated information operations that spread false narratives and suppress information contradictory to the party’s message. Since November 2021 when anti-Beijing riots ...




www.aspistrategist.org.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 13, 2022)

Not quite the Solomons but close enough and related:









Australia's defence relationships in the Pacific to 'evolve' following Papua New Guinea agreement


Richard Marles says he wants to significantly expand defence cooperation across the Pacific, starting with an "ambitious" bid to expand military ties and sign a security treaty with Papua New Guinea.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Oct 25, 2022)

GTX said:


> Solomon Islands refusing to sign 11-point declaration at historic Pacific-US meeting
> 
> 
> Solomon Islands signals it won't sign on to an 11-point declaration negotiated by the United States and Pacific Island nations this week, dealing a blow to the White House ahead of a high-profile presidential summit with Pacific leaders in Washington.
> ...


Britain should have kept the Solomons.






The Pacific Region and Australasia within the British Empire


The Pacific Region and Australasia within the British Empire




www.britishempire.co.uk

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

